
Real-Time World War 2 Tweets - victorbojica
https://twitter.com/RealTimeWWII
======
emmelaich
This is a replay. Start at
[https://twitter.com/RealTimeWWII/status/903355299096141825](https://twitter.com/RealTimeWWII/status/903355299096141825)

